# Anyone any idea breed



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone help have a reg spottie pony starting to show him again from Passport we know he a Toy Horse father Not Known anyone any idea of what hes crossed with his a strange wee horse stands 11hh which is well big for toyhorse I am thinking toy horse x welsh maybe wrong:crying:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't see any welsh in him. I think he's too heavy to be part Welsh. I think he's some kind of Shetland cross.


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Snippet said:


> I don't see any welsh in him. I think he's too heavy to be part Welsh. I think he's some kind of Shetland cross.


hAHAHAHA Thank you we have been Trying to build him up since we found out he had liver condition.Infact he is a pretty fine chap has long fine legs Tb shapped butt has big neck though .Have had nightmare finding rider as vet said not to put anyone over 5 stone.The fact that you think there may be shetland is because hes minihorse long story but shetland pony is how minihorse breed came about though A true minihorse would be upset if u said there mini looked shetland  will throw in another pic and you may see Log in | Facebook


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I showed the photos to my mum and she thinks he looks like a new forest or a new forest cross.


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

another pic


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Just had a look on your FB and he has a very shetland head.. short legs and to me looks like a shettie cross.. no mini horse in there..


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Just had a look on your FB and he has a very shetland head.. short legs and to me looks like a shettie cross.. no mini horse in there..


He is for sure Toyhorse x got him as a 11 month old states on passport and came from a lass who rescued him.he does have a development problem caused by the breeding .:cursing: I have 4 Reg American Minis and just one is the lighter Type others heavier Trying to Add My pure breed A.M.H.A pure breed Blackmins Magicial Wizard and you will see the shetland like breed in him as orig. about 50 of our shetlands were shipped over to America and the Americans started to try breed there ideal mini The breed only been in uk for about 50 years or so


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

a wee pic of my pure breed reg.A.M.H.A Wizard .IMAG0012.jpg picture by scribblers - PhotobucketIMAG0012.jpg picture by scribblers - Photobucket


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

a wee pic of my pure breed reg.A.M.H.A Wizard .scribblers - Photobucket[/url]


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry guys useless i am 2 pics up cant get use to this pic stuff


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I have friends with mini's that do county shows with them.. That have competed at Hoys.. 
I shall have to ask them if I can use some of their pics..


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I have friends with mini's that do county shows with them.. That have competed at Hoys..
> I shall have to ask them if I can use some of their pics..


Thank you my friends is a toyhorse breeder so will look at pics off her mmmm I am thinking His head is too big for a shetland mix look at latest Log in | Facebook


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I have friends with mini's that do county shows with them.. That have competed at Hoys..
> I shall have to ask them if I can use some of their pics..


Thank you my friends is a toyhorse breeder so will look at pics off her mmmm I am thinking His head is too big for a shetland mix look at latest pic


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

wizard1st said:


> Thank you my friends is a toyhorse breeder so will look at pics off her mmmm I am thinking His head is too big for a shetland mix look at latest pic


To be fair, shetlands and shetland crosses do tend to have big heads compared to the rest of their body. Shetlands aren't pretty, fine ponies after all. I still stand by some sort of shetland cross with no mini horse in there. Infact, he looks a lot like Dartmoor Hill Pony, which can have a bit of everything in them.


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Snippet said:


> To be fair, shetlands and shetland crosses do tend to have big heads compared to the rest of their body. Shetlands aren't pretty, fine ponies after all. I still stand by some sort of shetland cross with no mini horse in there. Infact, he looks a lot like Dartmoor Hill Pony, which can have a bit of everything in them.


 There is Toyhorse reg one on passport as wee guys mum so for sure Toyhorse there This pic was taken when a youngster so big head is reason for this his head fits his body perfect now .He is a section B in size which is wee horses 38 inchs and over .Remembering That Miniature horses are orig. Shetland pony crosses that were crossed to make the Miniature horse .So for sure we are looking for the otherhalf of breeding not unless the passport is wrong we got him as a yearling and the mum was still around mum does have good reg bloodlines


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

To me he looks like a Shetland connemara cross with some others (i mean like the dam and sire were not full shet or full conny.) .

also WTF is a toyhorse? DO NOT call a small horse a TOY HORSE. EVER. GRRRRRR how ******* stupid.

One thing im SURE of is that horse has shet.


----------



## samhill (Mar 20, 2012)

wizard1st said:


> another pic


thats called the perfect forest wild horse its so preety . OMG:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't normally come on the horse section since selling mine and moving onto springer spaniels but in that 1st pic new forest head came straight to mind ...He is a little cutie


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Just looks like my friends Shetland cross New Forest 

The correct term for toy ponies are Falabellas


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

equi said:


> To me he looks like a Shetland connemara cross with some others (i mean like the dam and sire were not full shet or full conny.) .
> 
> also WTF is a toyhorse? DO NOT call a small horse a TOY HORSE. EVER. GRRRRRR how ******* stupid.
> 
> One thing im SURE of is that horse has shet.


Read this Toyhorse International - History sorry to say that there is such a thing


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

flyballcrazy said:


> Just looks like my friends Shetland cross New Forest
> 
> The correct term for toy ponies are Falabellas


Hes not a falabella hes a toy horse x


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

More info Are Miniature horses a separate breed?

While the exact origins vary by country, miniaturized horses have been bred-down by selective breeding techniques on every continent. The American Miniature horse was declared a separate breed in 1978 by the AMHA, but many other miniature horse breeds exist, with names like Australian Miniature Pony, Miniature Toy Horse, Micro Mini, Falabella and Dartmoor Pony.


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Hahahaha now I have started something I aint going mad its just lack of understanding of the breed here... Have passport to proove there is such a thing anyway i only asked what he was crossed with so sorry for any probs here x


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

The 'horses' on that website are just mini shetlands. Miniature horses look like horses that have been shrunk, something like THIS chap. Your pony is too heavy to be a pure bred mini horse.


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Snippet said:


> The 'horses' on that website are just mini shetlands. Miniature horses look like horses that have been shrunk, something like THIS chap. Your pony is too heavy to be a pure bred mini horse.


MMMM can you not read hes a x breed toyhorsex hence thread


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG ask a straight forward question and poo hits fan ...if you dont know about Toyhorses why argue no need to


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Please look at this website Ad details: Sale Courmille Bright As A Button


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

The links you keep showing are either very poor quality minis, or someone trying to make a fast buck out of shetlands.

I don't believe your pony is a 'mini horse' at all. He is over height even for a shetland and he is in no way fine enough. I still think he is a shetland x welsh, or maybe even a heinz 57 .


----------

